# What courses are you taking this semester?



## Semiticist

Merhaba,

How do I say "What courses are you taking this semester?" in Turkish?

"Bu dönem hangi dersleri alacaksınız acaba?"

Thanks!


----------



## Rallino

That looks good.


----------



## Semiticist

What about in the present tense? As in, what if the semester has already started?


----------



## aliyoni

Then, you may say: ''Bu dönem hangi dersleri alıyorsun/alıyorsunuz?''


----------



## Semiticist

Teşekkür ederim, beyefendi! What about "Bu dönem hangi dersleri alırsın/alırsınız?'' Would that be okay for the present tense too?


----------



## aliyoni

It has a future meaning, like ''Hangi dersleri alacaksınız?''. To be more exact : '' What lessons do you think you'll be taking this semester?''


----------



## Semiticist

Okay, so there is a slight difference in meaning between the two future tenses: Bu dönem hangi dersleri alacaksınız? and Bu dönem hangi dersleri alırsınız?

I thought they meant the same thing.


----------



## aliyoni

Yes, the first one is more certain, as if the student has already chosen the classes or decided what to take. The other one asks the opinion of the student on the subject.


----------

